# Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix



## axel (29. Sep. 2007)

Hallo Fotofreunde !

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie man die Linse einer Digicam am besten reinigt . Wassertropfen Fett usw . 
Ich trau mich an meine neue nicht so richtig ran -
Hab ebend gesehen das Wassertropfen angetrocknet sind und Flecke hinterlassen haben . Hiilllfffeee      

Lg    axel


----------



## Frank (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Hallo Axel,

Die meisten Linsen sind nicht so anfällig wie meist angenommen. 
Klar, man sollte nicht mit irgendwelchen Scheuermitteln oder ähnlichem daran gehen und sie natürlich auch pfleglich behandeln, aber sooo empfindlich sind sie dann doch nicht.

Hast du es schon mal mit einem sehr feinen Microfasertuch versucht?


----------



## axel (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Hallo Frank !

Ich hab noch nix versucht . Ich dachte ich frag vorher mal . Hatte mir die Linse von meiner Praktica auch schon verdorben .

Danke für den Rat . 

Gruß   axel


----------



## Joachim (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Würde ich auch sagen - ein feuchtes Mikrofasertuch ohne jegliche Reinigungsmittel sollte klappen. 

Vielleicht ein Tip für die Zukunft: Für viele Kameras gibt es Vorsatzlinsen. Besorg dir einen UV-Filter - der ist dann gleichzeitig Schutz für das original Kameraobjektiv.


----------



## Wilm (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Hallo zusammen,

endlich mal wieder etwas, wo ich nicht nur fragen kann, sondern auch mal antworten  

Eine Linse reinigt man um Gottes Willen nicht mit einem Microfasertuch. Dies kann ich nur nehmen, um eventuellen Fungus, also Fettfinger-Abdrücke, wieder zu entfernen.

Wassertropfen, die sich auf dem ersten Element niedergeschlagen haben, enthalten meistens Kalk, welcher mir die Vergütung zerkratzt. Als Dankeschön erhalte ich nach einer solchen Reinigung und der damit verbundenen Zerkratzung meines ersten Elements schon die ersten CA ( chromatische Abberationen ), also Farbverschiebungen an starken Kontrasten. Sieht man auf einem 10x15cm Bild nicht, aber jeder Vergrößerung wird zum Grauen.

Aber wie reinige ich mein Objektiv dann richtig ?

- Als erstes entferne ich Staub mit einem Blasebalg. Gegenpusten bringt Luftfeutigkeit, ein Kompressor macht zuviel Wind.

- Danach nehme ich Reinigungstücher für Objektive, als Beispiel Pec Pads. Diese Tücher werden pro Reinigung nur EINMAL verwendet und staubfrei gelagert. So ein Staubkorn ist ein kleines Matterhorn für die Vergütung.

Als Reinigungsmittel nimmt man entweder reines Methanol ( schwer zu bekommen, da giftig ), oder Isopropylalkohol. Beides verdunstet rückstandsfrei. 

Sollte es sich bei der Linse um eine Kunststofflinse handeln, geht das auch mit normalen Glasreiniger für die Fensterscheibe. Hier sind Alkohole nicht angezeigt, da sich sonst die obere Schicht des Kunststoffs auflösen kann.

Eventuelle leichte Verdunstungsrückstände entfernt man danach bei der getrockneten Linse mit einem Microfasertuch, welches man um einen Q-Tip gewickelt hat.

Mit dieser Methode geht es allen Objektiven meiner DSLRs und meiner Kompakten genauso wie am ersten Tag.

Immer gut Bild und genug Wasser im Teich wünscht
 Wilm


----------



## Frank (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Hmmm, jetzt bin ich etwas durcheinander ...  

Speziell bei den Objektiven, den der neueren "gehobenen" Generation, habe ich jetzt mehrfach gelesen, das die Vergütung sehr gut sein soll.
Sogar so gut, das es ein trugschluss ist, einen UV-, oder Farbfilter als Schutz davor zu schrauben. 
Polfilter schon eher, aber nicht als "Staubschutzfänger" oder ähnlichem. Das hat andere, Fototechnische, Gründe.
Ein Filter als Staubschutz vor einem hochwertigem Objektiv kann sich sogar als negativ rausstellen, wenn dieser Filter kaputtgeht.
Ein hochwertig vergütetes Objektiv verträgt auf jeden Fall mehr, als ein "billiger" Vorsatzfilter. 
Und wenn dieser Filter dann kaputt geht, sind die feinsten Glaskörper wesentlich schlimmer als jedes Staubkorn. 

So habe ich jedenfalls in diversen Zeitschriften und auch Büchern gelesen.


----------



## Wilm (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Hallo Frank,

ich gebe Dir voll und ganz Recht, dass ein Billig-UV-, oder noch schlimmer Sky-A-Filter vom H.ma die Güte der Optik versaut. 
Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund, Markennamen zu nennen, aber ich verwende ausschließlich UV-Filter von Tiffen als Schutz des ersten Elements. 
Natürlich kann ich auch ohne jegliches Filter zum Schutz arbeiten, aber dann nur, wenn ich Sonntagsnachmittags-bei-schönem-Wetter-Fotograf bin.

Ich mache im Jahr zwischen 10.000 - 15.000 Aufnahmen, davon vielleicht 500 im Studio. Meistens sind meine Kameras und der Rest in einer recht rauhen Umgebung, im Jahr verbrauche ich an meinen Alltags-Objektiven 2-3 Filter, weil sie einfach nicht mehr zu retten sind. Wie gesagt, 1.000€ für ein Objektiv und dann 10€ für ein Filter vom Ebäh geht nicht gut. Die Güte eines Objektivs hängt immer von ersten Element ab. Was ich vorschraube kann also im schlimmsten Fall verschlechtern, aber nie wirklich verbessern (Ausnahme POL-circ ).

Wo ich meistens fotografiere ist dort, wo sich das Tageslicht schwerlich finden  lässt...

Beispiele meiner Arbeit findest Du hier : www.u-verlagerungen.de und hier www.harzergruben.de

Gerade im Salz verliert sich die Vergütung der "Schutz"-Linsen nach maximal 2 Befahrungen.

Grüße und ( Glück Auf ! )
 Wilm


----------



## axel (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Guten Morgen Wilm !

Danke für Deine wertvollen Rastschläge . Mit so einem Microfasertuch hatte ich mir die Linse von meiner Praktika verdorben. 
Die Ablagerung auf der Linse meiner neuen Kamera sehen tätsächlich wie Kalk aus. 
Ich habe für mein Lottocomputer ( Bin auch Lottoverkaufsstelle  )
eingeschweißte Tücher die in Isopropylalkohohl  getränkt sind . 
Ich werde es mal mit so einem Tuch versuchen und das Objektiv vorher abblasen. Blasebalg hab ich nicht . Was hälst Du von einem Fön ?
Da kommt ja keine feuchte Luft heraus wie beim Kompressor und beim anpusten .
So nun seh ich mir erst mal Deine Bilder an  

Gruß   axel


----------



## wmt (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Für die Objektivreinigung gibt es Pinsel mit einem kleinem Gummiball (_wie bei einer alten Hupe_), die für den entsprechenden Luftstrom sorgen. 

Nach Möglichkeit *niemals* mit irendwelchen Flüssigkeiten arbeiten. Die Objektive sind vergütet. 

Die Reinigungstücher die ganannt wurden, dienen der Reinigung von Bildschirmen.


----------



## Joachim (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Scheint ein schwieriges Thema zu sein - aber mit meinem Tip (UV-Filter vorschrauben) hab ich bisher beste Erfahrungen gemacht - zumal die Dinger recht billig sind - jedenfalls deutlich billiger als ein Objektiv oder gar ne neue Kamera ...


----------



## Conny (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Hallo,

wir benutzen Brillen-Putztücher!


----------



## axel (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Danke für Eure vielen Tips !  



Einen lieben Gruß von axel


----------



## Conny (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Hallo,
aus aktuellem Anlass habe ich den hier ausgegraben! 
Mit Brillen-Putztüchern darf man alles reinigen, nur keine Brillen mit Kunststoffgläsern, die entspiegelt sind! Es gibt ganz häßliche Schlieren!


----------



## Wilm (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Reinigung Linse von Digicam Lumix*

Hallo Conny,

viel gefährlicher ist Bildschirmreiniger. Der frisst Dir auf die Dauer die Enspiegelung weg.

Kunstoffbrillengläser reinigt man nur mit warmen Wasser, Seife und weichem Toilettenpapier. Selbst Küchenkrepp ist schon zu rauh.

Mal schnell putzen geht leider bei diesen Gläsern nicht. 

Aber, ohne Kunststoff hätte ich heute eine noch plattere __ Nase.

Grüße vom kalten Eichsfeld,

Wilm mit -4 Dioptrin


----------

